# web tv   Off topic (sort of)



## tshadowchaser (Mar 16, 2002)

Don't know if any of you are familar with webtv or not but on the key board there is a "send" button. I had written to a fairly large group of people about this forum and was doing something else with e-mails when one of the people I had written to replied back saying I had e-maild him about 6-8 times with the same message.
The darn send butten was stuck it was constantly sending out my last message.
 Now I have recieved a couple of returns saying they have tried to regster but where unable to for some reason.
 Sorry I know this was somewhat off topic but had to repeat it.
Shadow


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 16, 2002)

i hate webtv lol bill gates should be shot for ever inviting that thing... when i first got it i thought cool but once i started trying to do stuff on it i was like why did i buy this lol thank god i wised up and got a computer and joined aol lol :soapbox:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 16, 2002)

it's twice as bad since MSn took over.
Got a computer comeing 2nd week in Aprl.only problem is I'll have to learn to use it.
Thought this thing was idot proof till I did this multiple sending today


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 16, 2002)

trust me using a computer is 10 times easier than using webtv you will love the comp everything loads faster you dont have to wait as long its great webtv should be turned into a paper weight


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 17, 2002)

Plus, we look so much cooler on a computer vs webtv.


----------



## kickyou (Mar 22, 2002)

high speed DSL is the way to go.I have had mine for a year.It is lightening fst and I have yet to lose my connection.When I moved a couple of months ago I had to have regular dial up for my internet service for 1 week.It was the longest week of my life.If it is available in your area I highly recommend it.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 23, 2002)

The time to change is only about 12-15days away and I will be getting dsl.
Worst part now seem to be saaveing and changeing over all my addresses,favorites, and stored material. 
Will also lose a webpagewith pics of my instructor and classmates because i have it stored in the web tvscrapbook. I can print it out but lied being able to send it to friends. Oh well, I just state another web page.
Shadow


----------

